# Come in if you need a laugh!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p32OC97aNqc 

:lol::lol:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry, I dont get it. Its just a bunch of people laughing.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Boring not funny but a couple were ok. Btw KR do you work in a sunglass kiosk in west ed?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Eww... babies laughing. How annoying!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

COM you seem to have watched only the first part of it. It goes on to have a bunch of people who have no reason to laugh laughing at the video before it.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Blue Cray said:


> Boring not funny but a couple were ok. Btw KR do you work in a sunglass kiosk in west ed?


Why, you need a deal on some Versace shades? I trade for fish :lol:
I'll hook you up as long as you don't slap me for trying to convert you as stated in the "Proof God is Real" thread. :lol:


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha! kanye reference...


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Knight~Ryder said:


> Why, you need a deal on some Versace shades? I trade for fish :lol:
> I'll hook you up as long as you don't slap me for trying to convert you as stated in the "Proof God is Real" thread. :lol:


I was jw but no i wouldnt stop in i dont meet up with people over in the internet.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


> Knight, I'm really happy for you and Imma let you finish, BUT THAT VIDEO IS BUGGING THE FIRE OUT OF ME!
> Still...it could be worse
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHigpc_owXU


Sounds like a dying duck...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Knight~Ryder said:


> Sounds like a dying duck...


Or a pterodactyl


----------

